# Spouse visa Sponsorship letter



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear All,

Below is the letter I have written for my spouse and her son for the spouse visa she will be applying from India.

Please could someone read and advice if it is within the guidelines.

To Entrance Clearance Officer,
New Delhi,
India

Dear Sir / Madam,

This is a letter of sponsorship for my spouse Miss. ******** and her son Mr. ******** in their application for the United Kingdom settlement visa.

We were first introduced through matrimonial website ********.com and our first contact was on ******** May 2009 via e-mail. We exchanged numerous e–mails and phone calls over the next few weeks till we decided to meet face to face and I visited Kuwait to meet her and her family on ********. After face to face meeting and spending few days together we made our families aware of our intentions of wanting to get engaged and the ceremony took place on ******** in Kuwait. The photos of the ceremony are attached with me and my spouse with her parents and friends are present. My old passport together with the e-ticket is also attached confirming the entry and exit stamps to and from Kuwait.

After my return to UK we mainly stayed in touch via e-mails and telephone using calling. I sponsored my spouse and her son to visit me and my family in UK and she and her son was granted 6 month multiple family visit visa by British High Commission Kuwait and she arrived in UK with her son on ******** for 17 days. She stayed at my home and photos of her and her son with my children and family are attached together with her and her son’s old passports showing the visa and entry / exit stamps to and from Heathrow, UK. 

During this time we visited Central London and also few theme parks. I applied for jobs in Kuwait after my spouse left and I was offered the job by ********. My spouse visited me on ******** for 3 days to help me pack and relocate to Kuwait with my 2 children ******** and ******** on ******** 2009. After few months of marriage planning & arrangements we finally tied the Knot on ******** 2009 (Official Marriage Registration Kuwait) at which her whole extended family from Kuwait and India was present and my extended family from also attended. The officially translated and certified Marriage transcript is provided together with the ceremony photos.

Since our marriage I & my partner always lived together with our 3 children, first in ******** Kuwait and later from 2013 in UK, sharing lots of beautiful family moments. While we were in Kuwait we took various family holidays including few trips to UK to visit my family, in February 2011 Dubai and February 2012 Saudi Arabia. Our old passports are provided as proof of our family holidays to all these countries together with the E-tickets and photos. 

On ******** July 2015, my spouse together with her son went back to India as her family visit visa was running out, and stayed in Mumbai with her parents while we saved the funds for our application. During her absence we stayed in daily contact with each other, transcript of Whatsaap calls / messages, facetime calls, VOIP calls are provided. During this period regular maintenance was provided for her and her son and the receipts of money transfer to her bank account are provided.

Me and my spouse share many interests together including movies, music, food and I am particularly struck by her sense of humour, honesty and commitment. Our children have built a very strong bond between them and have many mutual friends within our circle of friends. To have my partner and her son back with us in the UK would provide us with the opportunity to live as a loving family. 

I am currently living in rented accommodation which contains enough rooms and adequate space for me, my spouse and our 3 children to reside. The property survey report under the new “Housing Health and Safety Rating System enacted under the Housing Act2004, and its permitted level of occupation to avoid overcrowding” is provided together with the no objection letter from the Landlord confirming that my spouse and her son can stay at the property without objection and the renewal of tenancy agreement at the end of each tenancy period.

If this application is successful, we look forward to making the United Kingdom our home and to live like a strong family unit once again.

Kind regards,


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear All,

I have reworded the letter as suggested by some member and below is the revised version. Please could someone read it and advice accordingly.

Kind regards

Dear Sir / Madam,

This is a letter of sponsorship for my spouse Miss. ******** and her son Mr. ******** in support of their application for the settlement visa in United Kingdom.

We were first introduced through matrimonial website ********.com and our first contact was on ******** May 2009 via e-mail. We exchanged numerous e–mails and phone calls over the next few weeks till we decided to meet face to face and I visited Kuwait to meet her and her family on ********. After face to face meeting and spending few days together we made our families aware of our intentions of getting engaged and the ceremony took place on ******** in Kuwait. The photos of the ceremony are attached with me and my spouse with her parents and friends. My old passport together with the e-ticket is also attached confirming the entry and exit stamps to and from Kuwait.

After my return to UK we mainly stayed in touch via e-mails and telephone using calling cards. I sponsored my spouse and her son to visit me and my family in UK. She and her son was granted 6 month multiple family visit visa by British High Commission Kuwait and she arrived in UK with her son on ******** for 17 days. She stayed at my home and photos of her and her son with my children and family are attached together with her and her son’s old passports showing the visa and entry / exit stamps to and from Heathrow, UK. 

During this time we visited many London sites and also few theme parks. I applied for jobs in Kuwait after my spouse left for Kuwait and I was offered the job by ********. My spouse visited me again on ******** for 3 days to help me pack and relocate to Kuwait with my 2 children ******** and ******** on ******** 2009. After few months of marriage planning & arrangements we finally tied the Knot on ******** 2009 (Marriage Registration Kuwait) at which her whole extended family from Kuwait and India was present and my family and friends also attended. The officially translated and certified Marriage transcript is provided together with the ceremony photos.

Since our marriage we always lived together with our 3 children, first in ******** Kuwait and later in UK since 2013, sharing lots of beautiful family moments. While we were in Kuwait we took various family holidays including few trips to UK to visit my family, in February 2011 Dubai and February 2012 Saudi Arabia. Our old passports are provided as proof of our family holidays to all these countries together with the E-tickets and photos. 

On ******** July 2015, my spouse together with her son went back to India as her family visit visa was running out, and stayed in Mumbai with her parents while we saved the funds for the settlement application. During her time in India, we stayed in daily contact with each other, transcript of Whatsaap calls / messages, facetime calls, VOIP calls are provided. During this period regular maintenance was transferred to her bank account by me and the receipts of money transfer to her bank account are provided.

Me and my spouse share many interests together including movies, music, food and I am particularly struck by her sense of humour, honesty and commitment. Our children have built a very strong bond between them and have many mutual friends within our circle of friends. To have my spouse and her son back with us in the UK would provide us with the opportunity to live as a loving family. 

I am currently living in rented accommodation which contains enough rooms and adequate space for me, my spouse and our 3 children. The property survey report under the new “Housing Health and Safety Rating System enacted under the Housing Act2004, and its permitted level of occupation to avoid overcrowding” is provided together with the no objection letter from the Landlord confirming that my spouse and her son can stay at the property and that the tenancy agreement will be renewed at the end of each tenancy period.

If this application is successful, we look forward to making the United Kingdom our home and to live like a strong family unit once again.

Kind regards,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Overall not bad, but you need to edit further to make it more readable and to the point.
#1 Write: Dear Entry Clearance Officer. Refer to your wife as Ms, if she still uses her maiden name, not Miss. Or leave out title altogether.
#2 Leave out references to supporting documents. They can see what you have provided.
#3 My spouse - use the word wife to sound less stilted. My wife and I.
#4 Write a bit more about religion, philosophy etc. Also why you have chosen UK as place to settle.
#5 Yours sincerely.
#5 Don't write about accommodation. Just concentrate on relationship.


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank You Joppa,

Always appreciate your helpful advice.

Thanks


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Please could you red the paragraphs written below and provide your feedback. Thanks

My wife and I share many interests together including movies, music, food and I am particularly struck by her sense of humour, honesty and commitment. We enjoy cinema, eating out, shopping, visiting family and friends and love to entertain and socialise together. Every Friday is the family night where we stay up till late with our children, watching movies, playing various family games till late night. Being of the similar religious background we jointly celebrate all the events together with our 3 children and we have built a very strong bond between us as family. Our children share many mutual friends within our neighborhood and circle of friends. 

My wife and I have a very similar philosophy on life and we have the same views on the importance of family and being kind to people. To have my wife and her son back with us in the UK would provide us with the opportunity to live as a loving family.

If this application is successful, we look forward to making United Kingdom our home as living in the United Kingdom will give us the opportunity to enjoy culturally diversity, liberal values, social cohesion, multi faith relations which provides families like ours with the great sense of belonging. Our plans for the future include having a child together and being able to live like a strong family unit once again.

Yours sincerely,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, getting there. Still too wordy but acceptable.


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks Joppa,

I will try to revise it again in few days as I am sure I can do better.


----------

